# A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Lu dans un autre forum :


> *“A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother.”*


Je me demandais juste comment vous le rendriez en français...
Bien sûr "mère" pourrait rimer avec "contraire" mais ça ne serait pas aussi bien. 
Je suis sûre que vous aurez de meilleures idées.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Karine, 
pas facile, comme question.
Pour l'instant j'ai 
_quand on dit un truc alors que l'on veut dire le con...traire._


----------



## geostan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Lu dans un autre forum :
> 
> Je me demandais juste comment vous le rendriez en français...
> Bien sûr "mère" pourrait rimer avec "contraire" mais ça ne serait pas aussi bien.
> Je suis sûre que vous aurez de meilleures idées.



Lapsus, peut-être?


----------



## Cath.S.

geostan said:


> Lapsus, peut-être?


Bonjour Geostan, 

_lapsus (révélateur)_ est la traduction normale de _Freudian slip_, Karine cherche la traduction de la phrase qu'elle cite :

A Freudian slip is when you say one thing* but mean your mother.”* 

celle de la fin en particulier.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, egueule a raison. 
Je vois que je n'ai pas été assez claire, désolée.
Je vous sollicite pour trouver un équivalent à la phrase entière contenant elle-même un lapsus (faux lapsus puisqu'intentionel celui-là, pour illustrer la définition) qui en plus est en rapport avec Freud...
Pas facile, effectivement.

Edit - par exemple :
Un lapsus, c'est quand tu veux dire "calmant" et que tu dis "maman".


----------



## ChiMike

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> Lu dans un autre forum :
> 
> Je me demandais juste comment vous le rendriez en français...
> Bien sûr "mère" pourrait rimer avec "contraire" mais ça ne serait pas aussi bien.
> Je suis sûre que vous aurez de meilleures idées.


 
"quand le point de repère revient à ta mère" ????


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, egueule a raison.
> Je vois que je n'ai pas été assez claire, désolée.
> Je vous sollicite pour trouver un équivalent à la phrase entière contenant elle-même un lapsus (faux lapsus puisqu'intentionel celui-là, pour illustrer la définition) qui en plus est en rapport avec Freud...
> Pas facile, effectivement.
> 
> Edit - par exemple :
> Un lapsus, c'est quand tu veux dire "calmant" et que tu dis "maman".


 
ou encore... c'est quand tu veux dire "amant" et que dit "maman"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> ou encore... c'est quand tu veux dire "amant" et que tu dis "maman"


Bien mieux !


----------



## Cath.S.

Ce sont des lapsus marrants, c'est sûr, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi ils traduisent la phrase que tu cites, Karine ?
Ce ne sont que des exemples qui illustrent le concept de lapsus révélateur, mais qui ne contiennent pas vraiment le même type de jeu de mots ou me plantè-je ? 

Je ne dis pas di tout que ma proposition était meilleure, elle était assez épouvantable.   Mais si je continue à chercher, ce sera plutôt dans cette direction.

_Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot, puis se rend compte que sa langue a fourré ?_


----------



## ChiMike

ou peut-être, et en repensant:

"quand "lieu de repaire" veut dire ta mère (ou: ton père)"

ou: "quand ton mot de repère veut dire (revient à) ta mère"

le père, le mère, l'enfant

mais parfois une cigare n'est qu'une cigare


----------



## Smac

What ChiMike and Nicomon have neatly done is reflect the fact that the target expression is a *joke* (or at least is a witty play on words)...


----------



## Cath.S.

Smac said:


> What ChiMike and Nicomon have neatly done is reflect the fact that the target expression is a *joke* (or at least is a witty play on words)...


Mais il faut que la phrase française contienne un _faux _lapsus, c'est à dire un lapsus fait exprès...

C'est une phrase _auto-référente_, c'est ce qui fait tout l'humour de la phrase anglaise.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Ce sont des lapsus marrants, c'est sûr, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi ils traduisent la phrase que tu cites, Karine ?
> Ce ne sont que des exemples qui illustrent le concept de lapsus révélateur, mais qui ne contiennent pas vraiment le même type de jeu de mots ou me plantè-je ?
> 
> Je ne dis pas di tout que ma proposition était meilleure, elle était assez épouvantable.   Mais si je continue à chercher, ce sera plutôt dans cette direction.


Tout d'abord ta première proposition n'était pas si épouvantable que ça. 
Mais je demandais un "équivalent", qui contienne à la fois l'idée de la définition du lapsus, un faux lapsus et une référence freudienne et qui soit rigolo par dessus le marché. Il me semblait que ces quatre conditions étaient remplies avec la proposition de Nicomon. 
N'hésite pas à continuer à chercher !


----------



## timpeac

I think I see Egueule's point. Amusing as Nicomon's word play is - it doesn't get the extra English meaning. There is no translation of the underlying "say one thing but mean another". One of your conditions is, quite rightly, "l'idée de la définition du lapsus" and that is actually missing in Nicomon's suggestion, we have only an example.


----------



## Nicomon

timpeac said:


> I think I see Egueule's point. Amusing as Nicomon's word play is - it doesn't get the extra English meaning. There is no translation of the underlying "say one thing but mean another". One of your conditions is, quite rightly, "l'idée de la définition du lapsus" and that is actually missing in Nicomon's suggestion, we have only an example.



I'll keep trying.     I was actually inspired by Karine's suggestion, that I found vey good... and only wanted to make it sound funnier.

Any suggestion, Timpeac?


----------



## timpeac

Nicomon said:


> Any suggestion, Timpeac?


No - I do apologise for my earlier post which just criticised and didn't give a suggestion, but I just wanted to comment on the direction of the suggestions given since I also thought they were slightly off-target - I am wracking my brains for an answer, I promise!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, je vois aussi ce que veut dire egueule. Le concept de phrase _auto-référente_ comme elle l'a si bien dit est un peu biaisé si l'on définit le lapsus avec seulement un exemple... Mais en même temps cet exemple me semblait assez "parlant" et auto-suffisant. 
Bon, je ne vois pas pourquoi on n'arriverait pas à faire aussi bien en français...  Creuse-toi bien la cervelle, Tim, je compte sur tes propositions pour remonter le niveau !


----------



## Kelly B

Silly anglophone attempt: 
Celui qui fait un lapsus, il avance toute notre cause.

ça sonne un peu mieux dans l'accent du sud, si je ne me trompe pas. (à toi donc, Karine?)

It's a weak aim at "toute une autre chose", but of course if it needs explaining, then it didn't work.


----------



## OlivierG

Ma pénible tentative, en m'inspirant de ce qui a déjà été proposé :

Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot et dit autre chaude.

Bon, ce n'est pas terrible, je cherche encore...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Kelly B said:


> Silly anglophone attempt:
> Celui qui fait un lapsus, il avance toute notre cause.
> 
> ça sonne un peu mieux dans l'accent du sud, si je ne me trompe pas. (à toi donc, Karine?)
> 
> It's a weak aim at "toute une autre chose", but of course if it needs explaining, then it didn't work.


Hé hé, j'avais compris sans les sous-titres. 
Mais je m'aperçois alors que je n'ai pas dû comprendre tout dans la phrase anglaise... Pourquoi "avancer notre cause" ici ? 


OlivierG said:


> Ma pénible tentative, en m'inspirant de ce qui a déjà été proposé :
> 
> Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot et dit autre chaude.
> 
> Bon, ce n'est pas terrible, je cherche encore...


J'aime bien aussi !  Mais ça reste dans la veine nicomono-karinienne, ça ne va pas plaire à la branche timpeaco-egueulienne. 

P.S. : trop facile le multi-quoting maintenant !


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'aime bien aussi !  Mais ça reste dans la veine nicomono-karinienne, ça ne pas pas plaire à la branche timpeaco-egueulienne.


Mais si que c'est timpeaco-egueulien D) ! Maintenant nous avons la plaisanterie mais en plus on voit la phrase de base "croit dire un mot et dit autre chose".

Mais, est-ce que ça convient avec "chaude" quand il n'y a pas de substantif féminin dans la phrase, ou est-ce que j'ai mal compris ? Si le mot "mot" était féminin je dirais que c'était parfait !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> _Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot, puis se rend compte que sa langue a fourré ?_


Oh, je l'avais ratée celle là !  Mais elle me semble un peu trop scabreuse, par rapport à l'originale, non ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:


> Mais si que c'est timpeaco-egueulien D) ! Maintenant nous avons la plaisanterie mais en plus on voit la phrase de base "croit dire un mot et dit autre chose".
> 
> Mais, est-ce que ça convient avec "chaude" quand il n'y a pas de substantif féminin dans la phrase, ou est-ce que j'ai mal compris ? Si le mot "mot" était féminin je dirais que c'était parfait !


Oh, mais les deux branches se réconcilient alors ! 
"Chaude" convient parfaitement, puisque "chose" était aussi féminin. Bon, y'a plus la mère quand même...
Mais tu as raison de chipoter, ça attise l'envie des autres de trouver encore mieux.


----------



## Geronimo35

Je pense que la référence freudienne dans le faux lapsus en français n'est pas utile puisque freud n'apparait pas dans "lapsus"...
Je me lance avec une modeste proposition :
_Un labsus consiste à prononcer un mot à la place de celui que l'on veut rire_


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oh, je l'avais ratée celle là !  Mais elle me semble un peu trop scabreuse, par rapport à l'originale, non ?


Ah, quand même, une réaction !  Je pensais que tout le monde* trouvait ça trop obscène. 
C'est pourtant bien de ce genre de lapsus que Freud parle dans P_sychopathologie de la vie quotidienne_ si ma mémoire est bonne. 

*Pour la petite histoire, j'avais d'abord écrit « trout le monde ».


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Ah, quand même, une réaction !  Je pensais que tout le monde* trouvait ça trop obscène.
> C'est pourtant bien de ce genre de lapsus que Freud parle dans P_sychopathologie de la vie quotidienne_ si ma mémoire est bonne.
> 
> *Pour la petite histoire, j'avais d'abord écrit « trout le monde ».


Ta mémoire est bonne. Et avec "mother" on voit tout de suite le complexe d'Œdipe (surtout si c'est un garçon qui parle). Mais pas besoin d'aller jusqu'au passage à l'acte.


----------



## Smac

Pardon, egueule, my reading was much too hasty and superficial... 

Perhaps my avatar is autoreferential too...   or, on second thoughts, not - just descriptive...


----------



## Nicomon

Une phrase bien populaire s'il en est une...  

Il est intéressant de voir qu'une recherche google de "_a Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother_"  donne ceci dont entre autre ce site  dans lequel on peut  lire les lignes suivantes:

*Another popular joke is based on Freud's concept of the Oedipus complex:
"A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother."*

On a donc ici (tout le monde l'avait compris) la référence oedipienne (mother) et un simple "pun"  another = your mother.  C'est le mélange des deux qu'il faut tenter de rendre en français.  

Je cherche encore la solution idéale... mais àma la suggestion d'egueule - par ailleurs très bonne - est un peu "longuette" (mouthful).  Pour tout de suite, je préfère le jeu de mots amant/maman.


----------



## timpeac

I don't think that that site you quote is correct in saying *Another popular joke is based on Freud's concept of the Oedipus complex. *The Oedipus concept is just one example of a Freudian slip. The phrase *"A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother." *is a joke based on Freud's teachings _in general_, using the particular example of the Oedipus complex to exemplify.


----------



## Nicomon

timpeac said:


> I don't think that that site you quote is correct in saying *Another popular joke is based on Freud's concept of the Oedipus complex. *The Oedipus concept is just one example of a Freudian slip. The phrase *"A Freudian slip is when you say one thing but mean your mother." *is a joke based on Freud's teachings _in general_, using the particular example of the Oedipus complex to exemplify.


 
So basically... you're saying almost the same thing... using more words.


----------



## timpeac

Nicomon said:


> So basically... you're saying almost the same thing... using more words.


No, I'm not just being pedantic - it's an important point, vital I'd say in terms of getting the right translation. This is not a comment on the Oedipus complex, it is a comment on Freud's general beliefs. Thus I believe that Olivier's translation is good, and yours off the mark. You can't translate that sentence, in my opinion, without translating the fact of "say something and mean something else". The "mother" wording of the English is just a specific example of that and if you miss the "say something and mean something else" element then you have not fully translated it, in my opinion.


----------



## geve

egueule said:


> C'est une phrase _auto-référente_, c'est ce qui fait tout l'humour de la phrase anglaise.


Ce serait comparable à un "Ma langue a chourfé", non ? Pour le côté auto-référent, pas pour le côté freudien malheureusement, que _Ma langue a fourré_ illustrerait bien mieux  mais ça passe moins bien en société  
Attention, ce n'est pas une tentative de traduction pour la phrase dont on cause dans ce salon, hein ! J'ai bien compris qu'il s'agissait de traduire la définition du lapsus... d'ailleurs, ton lapsus ne viendrait-il pas à point nommé ?


egueule said:


> *Pour la petite histoire, j'avais d'abord écrit « trout le monde ».


_=> Un lapsus, c'est quand on croit dire un mot, mais qu'on dit trou-t-autre chose_...

Le lapsus peut être écrit aussi, c'est plus facile... _Un lapsus, c'est quand on croit dire quelque chose, mais con dit tout autre chose_

C'est plus faiblard que ta langue fourrageante, je dois dire !


----------



## Nicomon

timpeac said:


> Thus I believe that Olivier's translation is good, and yours off the mark. You can't translate that sentence, in my opinion, without translating the fact of "say something and mean something else".



Well... in my "off the mark" adaptation,  "something" was rendered by "amant"  and "something else" was rendered by "maman".  I'm not saying it's perfect, but as I said in post # 29 , I think that ideally, we should have *both * the mother reference and pun in the french version.  

Of course, as a translator, I agree that Olivier's suggestion works fine.


----------



## timpeac

Nicomon said:


> Well... in my "off the mark" adaptation, "something" was rendered by "amant" and "something else" was rendered by "maman". I'm not saying it's perfect, but as I said in post # 29 , I think that ideally, we should have *both *the mother reference and pun in the french version.
> 
> Of course, as a translator, I agree that Olivier's suggestion works fine.


You are really missing my point - you may disagree with that point which is different but you're not seeing the point itself - what I am saying is that the French translation should have a phrase which is transparently based on a French phrase meaning "say something and mean something else" (as did Olivier's) - where you can read word for word the underlying phrase you are making fun of. "you say one thing and mean your mother" is clearly a representation of "you say one thing and mean another", right? "Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot et dit autre chaude" is clearly based on "Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot et dit autre chose" right? . The "amant" phrase contains no such underlying phrase, just a representation of the meaning of the phrase. "Un lapsus, c'est quand tu veux dire "amant" et que tu dis "maman"" what is the word for word underlying phrase??


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En tant que non traductrice et simple lectrice, j'aime beaucoup la proposition d'Olivier qui est bien proche de l'originale, mais elle me fait moins marrer. Allez savoir pourquoi... 
J'aime bien le triple effet de l'originale avec découverte progressive (même si quasi-instantanée pour des cerveaux rapides) des bons mots. Ici il n'y a qu'un double effet (c'est déjà ça !) et donc  ça perd de son efficacité.
Je trouve que garder ces effets et tous ces effets est plus important que toutes les autres considérations savantes (et non pédantes !  ) et sûrement très justes des traducteurs.


----------



## OlivierG

Mon deuxième essai 
Un lapsus, c'est quand on n'a pas l'intention de dire quelque chose mais que pourtant on l'Œdipe


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

OlivierG said:


> Mon deuxième essai
> Un lapsus, c'est quand on n'a pas l'intention de dire quelque chose mais que pourtant on l'Œdipe


Celui-là, il est vraiment proche de la perfection, de mon point de vue !  
(sur ce, bonne nuit mesdames et messieurs !)


----------



## Cath.S.

OlivierG said:


> Mon deuxième essai
> Un lapsus, c'est quand on n'a pas l'intention de dire quelque chose mais que pourtant on l'Œdipe


Félicitations, c'est superbe !  
Mais en toute honnêteté je préfère ma version parce qu'il me semble que c'est le genre d'épouvantable lapsus que l'on pourrait_ réellement_ commettre.  En cela, d'ailleurs, ma traduction est moins fidèle à l'original !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Félicitations, c'est superbe !
> Mais en toute honnêteté je préfère ma version parce qu'il me semble que c'est le genre d'épouvantable lapsus que l'on pourrait_ réellement_ commettre.  En cela, d'ailleurs, ma traduction est moins fidèle à l'original !


C'est une bonne remarque, qui, malgré les apparences  est tout à fait objective ! Dirait-on vraiment Œdipe dans la vie courante, dans un lapsus ? Un psychanaliste sans doute, mais monsieur tout le monde ? 
Un nouvel essai pour essayer de faire avancer le schmilblick :
Un lapsus, c'est quand tu voudrais dire un mot et que tu dis un autre sperme...
Presque aussi scabreux que celui d'egueule... !
Un lapsus, c'est quand tu voudrais dire un mot Y et que tu dis un mot X...
Mais on ne voit plus le lapsus (même s'il y est, dans le choix des lettres)...
Ce qui m'ennuie aussi c'est qu'on n'a plus les mots mère ou maman... je pense qu'il faudrait les garder quelque part quand même, et ça resterait soft comme ça... (oui, je réfléchis tout haut !)


----------



## OlivierG

Il faut faire attention, un lapsus peut survenir à tout maman.


----------



## Kyara78

Quelques réflexions...

Pour "Freudian slip" si tu fais référence à "mother" c'est très pertinent.

Par contre pour le mot "lapsus révélateur " (traduction de "freudian slip") c'est différent puisqu'il n'y pas de référence à Freud dans la traduction française. Faire référence à la mère ensuite n'est plus aussi pertinent et ne sera pas simple à comprendre pour le lecteur ne connaissant pas la phrase originale. 

à moins de préciser :

Le lapsus révélateur de Freud 



> c'est quand tu penses à ton amant et que tu dis maman


ça c'est bien trouvé cependant, maman - amant ne sont pas du même genre. Si tu penses à ton amant tu es une femme, donc le complexe d'oedipe se fait sur papa et pas sur maman.

A moins de remplacer amant pas amante. 

K.


----------



## Geronimo35

Kyara78 said:


> Quelques réflexions...
> 
> Pour "Freudian slip" si tu fais référence à "mother" c'est très pertinent.
> 
> Par contre pour le mot "lapsus révélateur " (traduction de "freudian slip") c'est différent puisqu'il n'y pas de référence à Freud dans la traduction française. Faire référence à la mère ensuite n'est plus aussi pertinent et ne sera pas simple à comprendre pour le lecteur ne connaissant pas la phrase originale.



Je suis content de voir que je suis quand même pas le seul à penser que la référence à Freud ou au complexe Oedipien n'est pas pertinente dans la traduction française...
Je pense qu'en enlevant cette contrainte inutile vous trouverez de bien meilleures traductions (je fais confiance à votre imagination étant donné les perles déjà trouvées précédemment...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Mes amis, losque l'on dit lapsus révélateur, c'est bien que quelque chose y est révélé par inadvertance, non ? Si ce quelque chose peut être révélé, c'est qu'il était caché, principalement à l'auteur du lapsus.

S'il lui était caché, c'est qu'il se trouvait au niveau inconscient. Si l'on admet que l'esprit humain comporte un niveau inconscient où se cachent, à notre insu, des désirs et des pulsions, c'est que l'on adhère au moins en partie à la théorie psychanalytique. Coucou, sevoilou Siggichou !

Le lapsus révélateur doit donc révéler quelque chose d'intime sur son auteur. Je suis d'accord avec le fait que ce n'est pas forcément une question d'Oedipe ni de mère. En revanche, il s'agit souvent d'une question d'ordre sexuel. 



			
				Géronimo said:
			
		

> Je pense qu'en enlevant cette contrainte inutile vous trouverez de bien meilleures traductions


N'en as-tu pas toi-même au moins une à proposer ?


----------



## LV4-26

Je n'ai rien à proposer pour l'instant mais je trouve que la proposition d'egueule est celle qui restitue le mieux l'esprit de la phrase anglaise. 
Je reufléchis (sic).

Voici ma tentative.
_Le fait de penser un mot et d'en laisser échapper un autre s'appelle un phallus révélateur._

Mais il manque ce que j'aime dans la suggestion d'egueule : c'est que la langue fourche précisémment au moment où on dit tente de dire qu'elle fourche. C'est le clash du signifiant et du signifié tels la matière et l'antimatière (oui, je sais, Baudrillard, c'est pas ici  )


----------



## Geronimo35

egueule said:


> N'en as-tu pas toi-même au moins une à proposer ?



J'en avais bien proposé plus tôt dans le forum (_Un labsus consiste à prononcer un mot à la place de celui que l'on veut rire) _mais je le trouve moi même pas top et vous avez l'air d'avoir plus d'imagination que moi donc...

J'aime bien la proposition de LV4-26


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Geronimo35, je ne comprends pas ton "la*b*sus"... Y'a-t-il quelque chose à comprendre ? 
Ripley (sur LV-426), finalement, tu viens de me faire réaliser qu'on n'a pas - encore ! - trouvé mieux que la proposition d'egueule !


----------



## LV4-26

Take two :
_Faire un lapsus révélateur, c'est dire un mot pour un autre dans un maman d'égarement._


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:


> Take two :
> _Faire un lapsus révélateur, c'est dire un mot pour un autre dans un maman d'égarement._


Haha, j'aime bien ça !


----------



## carolineR

egueule said:


> _Celui qui fait un lapsus révélateur croit dire un mot, puis se rend compte que sa langue a fourré ?_





LV4-26 said:


> Take two :
> _Faire un lapsus révélateur, c'est dire un mot pour un autre dans un maman d'égarement._


Au cas où mon avis vous intéresserait, voici les deux propositions que je trouve les meilleures  vous deux !


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:


> Haha, j'aime bien ça !


Moi aussi ! 

Et un grand merci à Caroline d'avoir aussi bon goût !


----------



## LeGuch

Je vois deux sujets différents qui ont été abordés dans ce fil :

1 - Trouver un bon équivalent de la phrase citée au début, c.-à-d. un équivalent du même esprit  (un jeu marrant - je vais voir ce que je peux faire)

2 - Comprendre vraiment ce que c'est qu'un Freudian slip, et là j'espère que vous comprenez tous que cette phrase initiale est un mauvais exemple de ce que c'est qu'un vrai Freudian slip. Aucun jeu de mots n'est requis dans un vrai Freudian slip tandis que l'aspect révélateur est essentiel.

Un lapsus révélateur, c'est demander à un prétendu ami s'il veut aller nager dans la merde...


----------



## geve

LeGuch said:


> Je vois deux sujets différents qui ont été abordés dans ce fil :
> 
> 1 - Trouver un bon équivalent de la phrase citée au début, c.-à-d. un équivalent du même esprit (un jeu marrant - je vais voir ce que je peux faire)
> 
> 2 - Comprendre vraiment ce que c'est qu'un Freudian slip, et là j'espère que vous comprenez tous que cette phrase initiale est un mauvais exemple de ce que c'est qu'un vrai Freudian slip. Aucun jeu de mots n'est requis dans un vrai Freudian slip tandis que l'aspect révélateur est essentiel.


Il s'agit surtout d'illustrer la notion de lapsus en en faisant un alors qu'on en donne la définition ; une phrase auto-référente donc (ou autre terme savant gracieusement fourni par mes brillants prédécesseurs  )

_Un lapsus révélateur, c'est quand un mot dit pour un autre révèle le con de ta pensée_

...pour le plaisir de jouer, car les propositions précédentes ont placé la barre très très haut !


----------



## Nicomon

LV4-26 said:


> Take two :
> _Faire un lapsus révélateur, c'est dire un mot pour un autre dans un maman d'égarement._


 
Celle-là me plait beaucoup!! Le jeu de mot, la mère, la définition... tout y est.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> Celle-là me plait beaucoup!! Le jeu de mot, la mère, la définition... tout y est.


Oui, c'est vrai.  Mais finalement je trouve que quelque chose de plus sexuel, pour une transposition bien française, c'est pas mal non plus (oui je sais : j'ai dit exactement le contraire la dernière fois !). Il faut garder notre réputation...
Et que ça ne décourage pas les autres de donner d'autres propositions, je sens que nous n'avons pas encore donné tout notre jus...! 
Voilà donc ma nouvelle proposition :
Un lapsus c'est quand tu voulais dire un mot mais qu'un autre est sorti de ta douche (ou couche ?).


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, c'est vrai.  Mais finalement je trouve que quelque chose de plus sexuel, pour une transposition bien française, c'est pas mal non plus (oui je sais : j'ai dit exactement le contraire la dernière fois !). Il faut garder notre réputation...).


Sauf que... d'un stricte point de vue "traduction de la version originale"(qui était bien ta question initale, non?) je crois que la suggestion de LV4-26 est difficile à battre.


----------



## LV4-26

Bon, je sais que c'est assez loin de l'original mais juste pour le fun
_C'est dans l'inconscient que le lapsus révélateur prend sa bourse. _


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

French suburban version :

Un lapsus révélateur, mec, c'est quand tu veux dire la robe de ta copine et que tu dis la tunique de ta mère.

Yo, man !


----------



## Lizamichael

Allez, je me lance aussi:

Un lapsus révélateur, c'est quand en pensant vouloir dire telle et telle chose, on dit "ta maison close"

bon, j'continue à chercher...


----------



## xav

My try

_Pour Freud, un lapsus est révélateur quand on dit autre chose sexe on aurait voulu dire.

_Hum


----------



## Fred_C

Il me semble que la phrase originale (il y a deux ans) disait simplement "Freudian slip".
"Freudian slip" ça signifie simplement "lapsus freudien", et comme le mot lapsus n'est utilisé en français que dans ce contexte (à l'inverse du mot anglais "slip"), on peut même économiser le mot "freudien".

Je ne sais pas à quel moment le mot "révélateur" est venu se rajouter à toutes les traductions.

"Lapsus" tout court, ça suffit.


----------



## thirrouard

Justement, je ne pense pas que ça soit le sujet... en anglais, on parle de Freudian slip, mais en francais, on ne parle pas de Lapsus Freudien...
Normalement, quand on lit la traduction, on ne connait pas le texte original, du coup, ca rends tous vos rapport avec Freud complètement confus.
Comme je disais, pour moi, quand on traduit, c'est important de se détacher de la phrase originale, et des spécificité culturelle de la première langue.
Mais bon ça reste mon avis...


----------



## Fred_C

thirrouard said:


> Justement, je ne pense pas que ça soit le sujet... en anglais, on parle de Freudian slip, mais en francais, on ne parle pas de Lapsus Freudien...


 

 Il faut savoir que c'est Freud qui a inventé le terme de "lapsus" à partir d'un mot latin qui signifie exactement glissement, c'est-à-dire "slip" en anglais.
Le mot lapsus s'est démocratisé en français, mais visiblement les Anglophones préfèrent utiliser sa traduction en anglais : "slip".
Bien sûr, on rajoute "Freudian" devant, pour lever une ambiguité qui n'existe pas si on s'en tient au mot latin.

Moi je dis que "Freudian slip" c'est simplement une expression sous laquelle le concept de "lapsus" est connu en anglais.


----------



## xav

Désolé, mais je ne pense pas qu'en français le mot lapsus soit marié avec l'inconscient 1. Ce n'est pas Freud qui a inventé le terme. On a depuis bien avant Freud des _lapsus calami _et des _lapsus linguae _qui ont longtemps été pris pour de simples erreurs. 

Ce que Freud nous a donné, c'est la tarte à la crème "Ha ha ! Lapsus révélateur !".
Impossible désormais de faire un lapsus sans que quelqu'un s'écrie "Lapsus révélateur !" - et le pire, c'est que c'est souvent vrai, parfois même au delà de tout ce qu'il imagine - ou ne s'imagine pas, car l'adjectif colle désormais tellement au substantif qu'on utilise l'expression avant même d'avoir réfléchi en quoi le lapsus peut être révélateur.

(NB enfant, je me suis aperçu que chaque fois que je faisais une faute d'orthographe (_lapsus calam_i, ce que je ne savais pas), la cause était que je pensais déjà à l'un des mots suivants : lapsus non révélateurs...)

Il me revient un joli lapsus fait par mon frère, 8 ans, à propos d'un néologisme inventé par notre petite soeur, 6 ans : il s'est écrié en riant 
*"Ha ! Elle a fait une trouverte !".* 
Non révélateur, mais il est resté célèbre dans la famille.


Non révélateur... Quoique 
En écrivant cela, quarante ans après, je me demande tout d'un coup si le petit père Freud n'aurait pas vu dans ce mot un double ou triple jeu de mots lourdement connoté...
Mon frère n'aurait-il pas fait la même _trouverte_ si sa petite soeur avait été un petit frère ?

En fait, Freud nous a complètement pollué la notion de lapsus.


1 sûrement moins que le slip, surtout freudien.


----------



## thirrouard

Sauf que dans la phrase originale, le fait d'utiliser l'expression "Freudian slip" permet de comprendre le jeux de mot/lapsus.
En Français, ce n'est pas le cas, et de plus, bien que le mot ai été inventé par Freud, c'est un phénomène qui existait bien avant!
J'ajouterais surtout, que la plus part des Français, moi le premier, ne vois pas spontanément un lien entre un laspsus et Freud.


----------



## Fred_C

xav said:


> Désolé, mais je ne pense pas qu'en français le mot lapsus soit marié avec l'inconscient. Ce n'est pas Freud qui a inventé le terme. On a depuis bien avant Freud des _lapsus calami _et des _lapsus linguae _qui ont longtemps été pris pour de simples erreurs.


 
Je crois que vous avez raison, et que j'avais tort.
Il semble que le terme de "lapsus calami" existait avant Freud.

Pour ma part, et contrairement à M. Tiroir, j'associe fortement le lapsus à Freud.
Quant au terme de "lapsus révélateur", je le trouve un peu trop automatique, ce qui l'empêche d'être élégant, mais c'est une question de goût.


----------



## thirrouard

Fred_C said:


> Je crois que vous avez raison, et que j'avais tort.
> Il semble que le terme de "lapsus calami" existait avant Freud.
> 
> Pour ma part, et contrairement à M. Tiroir, j'associe fortement le lapsus à Freud.
> Quant au terme de "lapsus révélateur", je le trouve un peu trop automatique, ce qui l'empêche d'être élégant, mais c'est une question de goût.


Je suis assez d'accord sur ton dernier point  Je n'aime pas du tout l'utilisation de ce mot.

Pour reprendre la phrase de Egueule:
_Un lapsus est révélateur quand on croit dire un mot, mais que notre langue a fourré ?_

Enfin là c'est bizare comme tournure, je laisse des gens plus habile que moi formuler ça plus élégament


----------



## Aoyama

Ce fil, dû à Karine , est déjà ancien et je le trouve par hasard. Beaucoup a été dit, mais je me demande si toutes les réflexions, certainement aussi créatives qu'intéressantes, qui ont été émises cernent bien le problème, finalement assez simple, à mon humble avis.
"Un lapsus freudien, c'est quand vous dites une chose mais que vous pensez à votre mère", donc, plus avant : "un lapsus freudien, c'est quand vous voulez dire une chose mais dans cette chose s'immisce (l'image de) votre mère".
Ceci dit 





> Freud (nous) a complètement pollué la notion de lapsus


est une vérité fondamentale. 
J'ajouterais Lacan à Freud ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Fred_C said:


> Il me semble que la phrase originale (il y a deux ans) disait simplement "Freudian slip".
> "Freudian slip" ça signifie simplement "lapsus freudien", et comme le mot lapsus n'est utilisé en français que dans ce contexte (à l'inverse du mot anglais "slip"), on peut même économiser le mot "freudien".
> 
> Je ne sais pas à quel moment le mot "révélateur" est venu se rajouter à toutes les traductions.
> 
> "Lapsus" tout court, ça suffit.


Pas vraiment d'accord, il me semble que le mot révélateur est essentiel, parce que oui, il existe des lapsus qui ne révèlent rien d'autre que l'état d'épuisement ou d'ébriété du locuteur, par exemple.
Par _révélateur_, il est sous-entendu que des choses _cachées_ sont mises au jour et amène donc à la notion d'inconscient, de refoulement et _tutti quanti._


----------



## Aoyama

Un "lapsus" est une "chute" (l'anglais dit bien "slip of the tongue").
Il y a plusieurs types de lapsus (lapsi ?) :
- lapsus linguae et calami (oral et écrit)
- lapsus révélateur (de quoi, ça dépend, egueule donne des exemples, il y en a d'autres)
- lapsus freudien
- lapsus lacanien ( tous les deux appartenant à la psychanalyse qui les interprète selon des paramètres ou des "grilles" particulières).
Le lapsus "freudien" prend une couleur particulière en ce qu'on l'associe souvent au schéma oedipien (fréquemment galvaudé d'ailleurs).
La question initiale illustre bien la chose, c'est/ce serait un lapsus "freudien" puisqu'il implique la mère.
Encore faudrait-il peut-être savoir quel était ce lapsus ... Indépendamment du jeu de mot entre  "your mother" et "another" où on serait tentés de voir plutôt une boutade que quelque chose de freudien.


----------



## Lizamichael

Allez, je tente:

"Un lapsus selon Freud est une aigreur de langage révélateur du lien à la mère" 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Cath.S.

Lizamichael said:


> Allez, je tente:
> 
> "Un lapsus selon Freud est une aigreur de langage révélateur du lien à la mère"
> 
> Bonne soirée


 Chapeau !


----------



## Lizamichael

Merci, Egueule  (surtout venant d'un membre aussi illustre!) 
Mais il faut dire que j'ai bien été inspirée par toutes vos discussions qui avaient brillamment relancé le débat et j'ai essayé de faire figurer toutes les notions de base que vous donniez. 
Bonne soirée et RDV sur un prochain fil de discussion!


----------



## calembourde

I don't see the pun in Lizamichael's suggestion... could somebody explain it to me?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oh oh ! Merci à tous pour ce déterrement de fil de jeune fille !  (2 ans déjà ?!)
Et merci pour ces nouvelles contributions.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Lizamichael, il y a bien tous les « ingrédients » dans ta proposition. Mais je ne partage pas l'enthousiasme d'egueule car pour moi ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment : c'est trop long et n'a pas l'évidence de l'original... Mais c'est peut-être bien dû à ma propre longueur à la comprenette !   

Edit: Ah, Calembourde ! Tu ne trouves pas ça évident aussi alors ?  aigreur ~ erreur...


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Edit: Ah, Calembourde ! Tu ne trouves pas ça évident aussi alors ?  aigreur ~ erreur...


Et aigreur / à la mère (à l'amer), qu'est-ce que t'en fais, Karine ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Et aigreur / à la mère (à l'amer), qu'est-ce que t'en fais, Karine ?


Quand je disais que j'étais lente...  (j'allais éditer !  )


----------



## Aoyama

Un lapsus à la Freud est une bouteille à la mère ...


----------



## Lizamichael

calembourde said:


> I don't see the pun in Lizamichael's suggestion... could somebody explain it to me?



Bonjour Calembourde,

The main lapsus is actually in between "erreur" (mistake) and "aigreur" (bitterness) and I tried to associate 2 different ideas: "la mère" (mother) with "l'amer" (which also means bitterness)

"Aigreur", in my idea, is something that rankles, and the actual unconscious bitterness that gnaws at someone, according to Freud, finds its origin in the primal mother and child relationship. 

So "Un lapsus selon Freud est une aigreur de langage révélateur du lien à la mère" tries to show that what's hidden behind a lapsus is the nature of what links Freud patients to their mother: repressed bitterness  

Take care!


----------



## Lizamichael

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ...pour moi ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment : c'est trop long et n'a pas l'évidence de l'original...



Bonjour ô initiatrice d'un tel fil!

Il se trouve que je n'aimais pas trop la formule lapsus "freudien"... qui pour moi était presque du domaine du pléonasme (ah, vulgarisation quand tu nous tiens!) : En effet, j'ai toujours immédiatement associé "lapsus" à Freud, considéré comme le père de la psychanalyse (je sais je m'enfonce de plus en plus dans la vulgarisation...!), et non à Lacan... 

Du coup, fort des différentes remarques, j'ai préféré carrément préciser "selon Freud" plutôt que "freudien" qui ne me renvoyait pas à Lacan, inculte que je suis! - mais cela ne fait jamais que 2 mots de plus par rapport à la phrase originelle à traduire... 

Quant à la notion d'évidence, elle est forcément toute relative puisque par définition il y a quelque chose de caché dans un lapsus (à l'écrit, c'est plus évident, mais la phrase originelle à l'oral peut en tromper plus d'un)

Bon, ben, faut nous trouver d'autres fils passionnant comme celui-là, maintenant... On compte sur toi, Karine!
Bon été!


----------



## Aoyama

C'est bien Freud qui est le premier analyste des lapsus (lapsi / la/le psy).
Suivi par d'autres , mais surtout Lacan, comme on sait.
Ceci dit, je m'interroge (depuis longtemps) sur le lien entre les lapsus et les _jeux de mots_; Lacan le montre bien et il se retrouve là dans la lignée des surréalistes, de Queneau et d'autres.
En fait de "lapsus révélateurs", on est aussi (souvent) dans l'univers des jeux de mots et des boutades.
"Si vous avez compris ce que j'ai dit, c'est que je me suis mal exprimé" disait Lacan (souvent repris) ...


----------



## Lizamichael

Merci de ses précisions, Aoyama!
La phrase de départ serait donc plutôt d'obédience lacanienne... ;-)


----------



## Fred_C

Aoyama said:


> C'est bien Freud qui est le premier analyste des lapsus (lapsi / la/le psy).


 
Bonjour, 

Pardonnez-moi de vous corriger, mais le pluriel de lapsus est bien "lapsus", même en latin.
Tous les mots en "US" ne font pas leur nominatif pluriel en "I". Certains le font en "US".


----------



## Cath.S.

_Une erreur de langage est révélatrice lorsqu'elle nous met lapsus à l'oreille._


----------



## thirrouard

egueule said:


> _Une erreur de langage est révélatrice lorsqu'elle nous met lapsus à l'oreille._


Joli!
Mais pour autant, peut-on appeller ça un lapsus dans ce cas?


----------



## Cath.S.

thirrouard said:


> Joli!
> Mais pour autant, peut-on appeller ça un lapsus dans ce cas?


 Non, j'ai bien peur qu'il ne s'agisse que d'une simple boutade.


----------



## Aoyama

> Une erreur de langage est révélatrice lorsqu'elle nous met lapsus à l'oreille.


Ach, kolossal rigolade, et c'est bien trouvé (comme d'hab, egueule).
Thirrouard a raison . Je me demande quelle aurait dû être la réponse, en poids ou en fois ?


----------



## Lizamichael

egueule said:


> _Une erreur de langage est révélatrice lorsqu'elle nous met lapsus à l'oreille._



Ah c'est très beau, j'adore!
Bravo, Egueule!


----------



## Punky Zoé

egueule said:


> _Une erreur de langage est révélatrice lorsqu'elle nous met lapsus à l'oreille._


Ça, c'est ben vrai !  Bien trouvé, mais dans un autre registre que l'original . (lapsus auriculae ? )


----------



## litchi

J'aurais jamais dû lire ce fil... J'arrive plus à bosser...
Bon, une idée, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut : "Un lapsus freudien, c'est quand on dit un mot pour un autre de mamère onvolelepère."


----------



## BETAPLUME

Bonjours tout le monde, voici ma petite tentative
Un lapsus c'est quand tu veux dire chat mais que tu dit ÇA.


----------



## litchi

Je ne comprends pas Betaplume. Où est le lapsus dans la phrase ? Là, il n'y a plus qu'une explication de ce qu'est un lapsus, il manque une dimension à la blague, non ?

ps : plus je relis ma propre suggestion, plus je la trouve naze... mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux pour l'instant


----------



## BETAPLUME

Je reconnais que c'est un peu léger, mais c'est tout ce qui m'est venu. chat(te)/ça pour le côté sexuel. mais bon , ça reste bancal.


----------

